# Spinners for Bike



## gandin (Oct 17, 2009)

INGLES:
(google traductor)....

Forum Hi folks! 
wanted to know if you know of any place or shop that sells and can export 
bicycle spinners ... I am in Argentina and not realized here. 
from now thanks! 

[email protected] 

example:

Spinner, CLIK!

-------------------------------

ESPAÑOL:

Hola gente del foro!
queria sabes si saben de algun lugar, o tienda que venda y pueda exportar spinners para bicis... me encuentro en argentina y no se consiguen aqui.
desde ya gracias!

[email protected]

ejemplo:

Spinner, CLIK!

 

Gracias!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gandin_@Jun 24 2010, 05:04 PM~17878714
> *INGLES:
> (google traductor)....
> 
> ...


I believe this where discontinued best thing to do is look for a clean used set..


espanol..

Yo pienso que estan descontinuadas lo mejor que puedes aser es buscar unos que esten usados y en buen condicion.. ( pero te advierto es duro de buscar, o que alguien los quiera vender.. suerte)


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

i can get a set the problem is shippin to argentina


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17889846
> *i can get a set  the problem is shippin to argentina
> *


 :thumbsdown: viva mexico 1-0 lol :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 25 2010, 11:00 PM~17889856
> *:thumbsdown: viva mexico 1-0 lol :0
> *


lol USA plays ghana tomorrow.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

they belong on scraper bikes lmao


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17890248
> *SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


some lowriders, they do look good on though bro, but for the most part yes they don't belong, with an exception of a few.

notorious enemy's old red Fair Lady and PedaLScraperZ' green bike
there's a few more with spinnerz that look good but, i can't find the pics now


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 10:11 PM~17890402
> *some lowriders, they do look good on though bro, but for the most part yes they don't belong, with an exception of a few.
> 
> notorious enemy's old red Fair Lady and PedaLScraperZ' green bike
> ...


yea ive seen sum bikes with spinners they looks bad ass and sone that look fuckin gay if that foo that owns that green bike wit the clowns n shit got them spinners engraved they would look better on it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 28 2010, 02:35 PM~17907412
> *yea ive seen sum bikes with spinners they looks bad ass and sone that look fuckin gay if that foo that owns that green bike wit the clowns n shit got them spinners engraved they would look better on it
> *


that fool is me kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17907654
> *that fool is me kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


i dnt mean foo in a bad way ive been sayin foo ever since i was 11 lol but yea if u got them spinners two-toned engraved they would look fuckin bad ass one that bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I didnt take it in a bad way its good bro, but yea i feel you on the engraving, I'm done with that bike now though. I'm onto the next one


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 01:08 PM~17907682
> *I didnt take it in a bad way its good bro, but yea i feel you on the engraving, I'm done with that bike now though. I'm onto the next one
> *


orale koo and where u get them birdcage fender braces they look tite


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

tell you the truth i dont remember it was a while ago but the birdcage crown i got from ROC on here a few months back


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 01:15 PM~17907738
> *tell you the truth i dont remember it was a while ago but the birdcage crown i got from ROC on here a few months back
> *


orale ima have to look around then


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

they sell the B-cage braces at fNr and all the other usual suspects


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is our club bike on spinners re chromed and the spinner part is custom painted to match


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17907654
> *that fool is me kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


did you buy the frame like that??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 12:29 AM~17913358
> *did you buy the frame like that??
> *


yea that frames from arizona and like 12 yrs old just re clear coated recently? y wats up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 11:11 PM~17890402
> *some lowriders, they do look good on though bro, but for the most part yes they don't belong, with an exception of a few.
> 
> notorious enemy's old red Fair Lady and PedaLScraperZ' green bike
> ...


STICK WITH EITHER CUSTOM OR SPOKE RIMS THOSE DIAMOND LOOKING SPINNERS ON LOWRIDER BIKES DONT LOOK RIGHT :nosad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17913697
> *STICK WITH EITHER CUSTOM OR SPOKE RIMS THOSE DIAMOND LOOKING SPINNERS ON LOWRIDER BIKES DONT LOOK RIGHT  :nosad:
> *


well buy me a set of spokes and i'll change em playa


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 12:16 AM~17913715
> *well buy me a set of spokes and i'll change em playa
> *


DUDE IS YOUR BIKE NOT MINE IM JUST SAYING THEY DONT LOOK RIGHT...YOU DONT GOTTA CHANGE YOU STYLE JUST CUZ SOMEONE DONT LIKE IT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2010, 01:20 AM~17913747
> *DUDE IS YOUR BIKE NOT MINE IM JUST SAYING THEY DONT LOOK RIGHT...YOU DONT GOTTA CHANGE YOU STYLE JUST CUZ SOMEONE DONT LIKE IT
> *


i aint changin nada man, I'm just saying buy me a set a wheels you like then I'lll put em on it take a picture and send it to you so you think it looks right. then i'lll put the diamonds back on it and send you your wheels back. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 12:22 AM~17913765
> *i aint changin nada man, I'm just saying buy me a set a wheels you like then I'lll put em on it take a picture and send it to you so you think it looks right. then i'lll put the diamonds back on it and send you your wheels back. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: ...OKAY :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

opinions are like assholes bro, everyones gotem and they all suck, but mine lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17890248
> *SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


 :thumbsup: spinners goes on donks an slabs or suv not bikes if i had a choice between spinners or spokes or custom wheels i would chose custom wheels spinners are played out


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 12:38 AM~17913889
> *:thumbsup: spinners goes on donks an slabs  or suv not bikes if i had a choice between spinners or spokes or custom wheels i would chose custom wheels spinners are played out
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 11:11 PM~17913661
> *yea that frames from arizona and like 12 yrs old just re clear coated recently? y wats up
> *


i thought it looked familiar...it was first built and painted with that paint job n murals in pacoima, the next city from where im from in so. cal! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 01:47 AM~17913944
> *i thought it looked familiar...it was first built and painted with that paint job n murals in pacoima, the next city from where im from in so. cal!  :biggrin:
> *


reynaldo galavaz was the o.g. owner, that name sound familiar??????


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17914011
> *reynaldo galavaz was the o.g. owner, that name sound familiar??????
> *


yea his brother david did some work on one of my homies bikes years ago!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

im gonna dig thru my box of old pics tomorow n see if i can find any old pics of the bike...its come a long way since they used to show it!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 02:09 AM~17914077
> *yea his brother david did some work on one of my homies bikes years ago!
> *


small world it is


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 12:11 AM~17914086
> *small world it is
> *


serio!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 12:59 AM~17914011
> *reynaldo866 was the o.g. owner, that name sound familiar??????
> *


i dont remeber building this :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 12:37 AM~17914252
> *i dont remeber building this :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hahahahahaha...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 01:44 AM~17914288
> *hahahahahaha...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jun 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17890323
> *they belong on scraper bikes lmao
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 02:10 AM~17914082
> *im gonna dig thru my box of old pics tomorow n see if i can find any old pics of the bike...its come a long way since they used to show it!!
> *


word that be cool


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 04:56 AM~17914700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats the gayest shit ive even seen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:20 PM~17917397
> *lol thats the gayest shit ive even seen
> *


hahaha yeah it's pretty dumb


----------

